# Workbench Extension



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I decided to add an extension to my work bench. In short order, I will be ripping some poplar and plywood to build some cabinets so I am cleaning up and getting organized.

First things first. I removed the woodworking vise from the end of the table. I don't use it very often so it was an easy decision to remove it.

I already had a piece of melamine that I had previously mounted on the rear of my bench. Well, it was in the way.

So, I cut it down and remounted it to the end of my table using the same collapsible hinges as before. I had some melamine edge banding so I made it look like a factory piece! :surprise::grin:

The table top extends over the bench by 2 inches all around so I had to cobble up a spacer. I added a couple of 2x4 filler blocks to even out the bench framework. Then, a piece of leftover solid core door off cut was added...and a couple of pieces of 1/4 inch plywood. That worked great. After mounting the hinges, I clamped the extension to a couple of pieces of wood that was clamped to the table. The extension turned out level with the table top.

Now I have almost 66 inches x 30 of work surface. That should fix me up with any upcoming projects.

Here are a few pics.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice addition Mike . You can never have too big of a work bench IMO


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

Mike, how useful do you find those T-tracks? I've been thinking about adding some to mine but I need to bore the dog holes first. Also curious as to the spacing on the latter.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @MT Stringer
> 
> Mike, how useful do you find those T-tracks? I've been thinking about adding some to mine but I need to bore the dog holes first. Also curious as to the spacing on the latter.


 @Jon - I use those tracks all the time, especially when building face frame cabinets. (Got 16 to build starting tomorrow!)

The dog holes are 7/8 inch in diameter. In my next lifetime, I will go with the 3/4 inch dia. But, 1/2 inch pipe will fit through it so I can have a vertical clamp if needed. I would much rather have more clamping ability so I am going to have a friend modify several of my clamps so they will fit the way the Festool clamps do.

The dog holes are 6 inches apart. And they are drilled close to a 6 inch pattern but not exact like a CNC machined top would be. I've seen some neat set ups that folks do using the Festool Multifunction Table. Too expensive for me.

Note: The Kreg Klamp Track is through bolted (not screwed) to the frame so keep that in mind. Two rows of 1/4 inch bolts every 4-6 inches apart secure the track to the table.

If I could raise the table top up enough, I would take a picture for ya, but it is a solid core door and heavy!
Hope this helps.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Get some plugs for your receptacle box. Somebody's kid puts a finger in there they'll get fried and your goose will be cooked!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tacomamactech said:


> Get some plugs for your receptacle box. Somebody's kid puts a finger in there they'll get fried and your goose will be cooked!


Been there done that . When I was a youngster I decided to see what would happen when you shove a paper clip across the terminals .
A flame spew out and a ran as fast as I could , and the draft I created caused the flame to chase me for the first yard or so . 
Didn't do it twice lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tacomamactech said:


> Get some plugs for your receptacle box. Somebody's kid puts a finger in there they'll get fried and your goose will be cooked!


I meant to do that. but forgot. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yah, Mike. You want to keep Blondie around.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

Mike: Appreciate the details and understand the heft of the table. I was thinking along the line of T-tracks vs the Kregs but it is easy to see the difference.

Cheers
Jon


----------

